# New York City - Home offered to male dove



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

From *Facebook*:

Looking for a white gray or brown ringneck dove male on of my birds died and the other needs company


----------



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

*Hi white male ringneck for adoption*

I have a white male for adoption, are you still looking? also in NYC


----------

